# WFT BackBone 11+1 SUPER ROLLE zum TOP PREIS !!!



## mein-angelshop24.de (9. Dezember 2011)

*WFT BackBone 11+1*







Mit  Backbone beschreitet die WFT einen völlig neuen Weg im  Stationärollenbau. Anstelle eines klassichen Rollenkörpers aus Kunstoff  oder Metalldruckguss dient hier ein hochfester, maschinengeschnittener  Aluminiumrahmen als Rückgrat dür die ganze Mechanik.

*hier klicken ....**http://www.mein-angelshop24.de/angelrollen/meeresrollen/wft/wft-*backbone-111.html


----------

